# Russian 5 Day Cockpit Clock



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well in addition to the famed MIG clock which an acrylic stand arrved for this came.

A 5 day cockpit clock. has the heater, cool thing is the bezel with indicator is the crown, turn to wind pull it out to set, just the way wrist pieces should be an actual functional bezel


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well still no pics of the MIG one but here are some of the 5 day movement. Was surprised to see it decorated somewhat


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, looks so cool. Love the winding bezel.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its not as spectacular as the MIG clock I posted some time back. This is I guess from Russian transport aircraft. Too lazy to take a pic of its papers but here is the sellers pic. Numbers, dots and hands still glow a bit. Its size is 2.5" x 2.5" cute bugger. Already touched up a couple small marks on the bezel/crown!

Had to search for the MIG clock found it

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...c=36644&hl=


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Come on James get it strapped up and take some pics of

it on your wrist.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Forgot to say love the dial hands and movement.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol yea huge wristy!

I bet I could mount this one in the car somewhere

Or make something like this one i got for the MIG clock


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Now more dust free dial 

And the MIG stand guy is cutting me a stand for this one is same material

Hmm  just noticed that flaking on the inner bezel must get black sharpie out again works very well on this


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This is weird. Supposed to be a 5 day clock. Bugger is still running from its first wind up


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

James said:


> This is weird. Supposed to be a 5 day clock. Bugger is still running from its first wind up


But James, it's Russian.....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

chris l said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > This is weird. Supposed to be a 5 day clock. Bugger is still running from its first wind up
> ...


dunno M8 still goin as we speak, gonna open it back up and look for the battery


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> gonna open it back up and look for the battery


    Please God you don't find one...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

James said:


> lol yea huge wristy!
> 
> I bet I could mount this one in the car somewhere
> 
> Or make something like this one i got for the MIG clock


Hi james I ave just purchased one of these and was wondering if you could tell me what

the red left hand knob was for I assume the other one is to wind it.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

sure ok. did ya get it from grizzly?

The 5 day, I found out someone was messing with my head never thought she had it in her, bugger, winding behind my back. Got a lil stand for it too now.

On the Mig clock

Red button winds. pull out to set time, push in to stop or reset

Other button hacks the whole clock. Push in to stop or reset


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

James said:


> sure ok. did ya get it from grizzly?
> 
> The 5 day, I found out someone was messing with my head never thought she had it in her, bugger, winding behind my back. Got a lil stand for it too now.
> 
> ...


Hi james cant put picture up but you can see it on this number

180325392938


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

ah I see. Thats nice you actually have one that saw service which is cool. will clean up nice and a thin point black marker works well on the black bezels


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

James said:


> ah I see. Thats nice you actually have one that saw service which is cool. will clean up nice and a thin point black marker works well on the black bezels


thanks for your help James you will have to give me some tips on how to mount it sometime if

you dont mind


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"The 5 day, I found out someone was messing with my head never thought she had it in her...winding behind my back. "


----------

